# Exterior main disconnect



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

PTWent said:


> I am new at this and am researching this topic. Most areas of the country do not require an exterior main disconnect for a residence unless the location of the service line entry into the house and and the main panel switch are separated by a distance of five feet.(true or false?) NEC does not require an exterior disconnect switch in any case (true or false). I got this information from two different electricians.
> 
> In general what are the requirements?
> 
> Thanks


That's a power company measurement. Some places its 6 feet, some places its 5 feet, and I've even heard of places that require one for anything longer than a back to back. But the length is not mandated by the NEC


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Our area the AHJ says disconnect has to be outside it is a local amendment. The code allows outside or inside nearest the point of entry here is the grey area it doesn't specify how far you can go into the building.I believe the intent is to have the least amount of cable without OCP in the building. The AHJ usually set the lenght you can have in the building.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

PTWent said:


> I am new at this and am researching this topic. Most areas of the country do not require an exterior main disconnect for a residence unless the location of the service line entry into the house and and the main panel switch are separated by a distance of five feet.(true or false?) NEC does not require an exterior disconnect switch in any case (true or false). I got this information from two different electricians.
> 
> In general what are the requirements?
> 
> Thanks


1.There is no distance in the code, but rather as soon as it enters the house, 
Where I am at in PA the AHJ would determine it. 
2. Remember that line is not fused, so yes, you would need a fused disconnect depending on where the panel is


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

PTWent said:


> I am new at this and am researching this topic. *Most areas of the country do not require an exterior main disconnect* for a residence unless the location of the service line entry into the house and and the main panel switch are separated by a distance of five feet.(true or false?) NEC does not require an exterior disconnect switch in any case (true or false). I got this information from two different electricians.
> 
> In general what are the requirements?
> 
> Thanks


 
I don't know if this is true. A lot of areas require a disconnect outside, mainly for fire department use. One of the first things they want to do is kill the power.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I have not taken a formal survey but based on the forum questions I would say the majority of places still allow no outside disconnect. But as mentioned not all so check your area, this is too costly a mistake to be taking the word of some internet forum.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

PTWent said:


> I am new at this and am researching this topic. Most areas of the country do not require an exterior main disconnect for a residence unless the location of the service line entry into the house and and the main panel switch are separated by a distance of five feet.(true or false?) NEC does not require an exterior disconnect switch in any case (true or false). I got this information from two different electricians.
> 
> In general what are the requirements?
> 
> Thanks


Here is the NEC article.

Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:



 *
VI. Service Equipment — Disconnecting Means
230.70 General.​*​​​​Means shall be provided to disconnect all
conductors in a building or other structure from the service entrance
conductors.​
*(A) Location.​*​​​​The service disconnecting means shall be installed
in accordance with 230.70(A)(1), (A)(2), and (A)(3).​
*(1) Readily Accessible Location.​*​​​​The service disconnecting
means shall be installed at a readily accessible location
either outside of a building or structure or inside nearest the
point of entrance of the service conductors.​


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

where in PA are you located


----------



## PTWent (Jul 10, 2011)

I am located in Phoenixville


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

does phoenixville have their own inspector ? 
if not call united inspection and ask them what they want


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

220/221 said:


> I don't know if this is true. A lot of areas require a disconnect outside, mainly for fire department use. One of the first things they want to do is kill the power.


They can pull the meter to do that.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

AFOREMA1 said:


> They can pull the meter to do that.


 Not if it is a bolt on meter.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

In Sons Of Anarchy they just take an ax to the service conductors. Screw a disconnect.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> In Sons Of Anarchy they just take an ax to the service conductors. Screw a disconnect.


:thumbsup:


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> Not if it is a bolt on meter.


Never seen a bolt on in residential here and in commercial some have disconnects some don't. If we can't pull the meter we cut the service.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

AFOREMA1 said:


> They can pull the meter to do that.


 
They can cut the conductors too. :jester:


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

PTWent said:


> I am new at this and am researching this topic. Most areas of the country do not require an exterior main disconnect for a residence unless the location of the service line entry into the house and and the main panel switch are separated by a distance of five feet.(true or false?) NEC does not require an exterior disconnect switch in any case (true or false). I got this information from two different electricians.
> 
> In general what are the requirements?
> 
> Thanks


The poco requires us to install a main disconnect if the panel is more than 6' from the meter, or at any home located outside of city limits. Ameren doesn't allow SEU, so at times we will install main disconnect in order to be able to use SEU entering the home. They can't do anything about it then, because it's after the main.


----------

